
Ask HN: What means do you provide for people to contact you? - jraedisch
As a developer I am in a constant process of consolidating my online footprint. One topic I am not sure about yet is what public means I should&#x2F;can provide for people (meaning everything from chance encounters to paying customers) to contact me.<p>How do you do that? What channels do you prefer for what and why? How do you prevent spam?
======
viraptor
Email is still a great aggregation point. Everybody can send it. You don't
need an account. And if you want to, you can redirect pretty much every other
channel into it.

Spam is also pretty much solved for email. Filters are so good that most of
the spam/scam doesn't even try to avoid them.

~~~
jraedisch
I do prefer E-Mail too but witnessed people from my (younger) siblings
generation to dismiss it as a thing you have to provide for some service (e.g.
instagram) to sign in to.

~~~
adrianratnapala
I think what viraptor means by "aggregation point" is that you can scan other
feeds via your inbox.

The simplest example of this is to put a "send me a message" form on your web
site that will send you an email behind the scenes.

~~~
jraedisch
Do you know any services that provide this in a simple manner? Preferably
gravatar like.

~~~
viraptor
I use [https://formspree.io](https://formspree.io) and I'm quite happy with
it.

